# hunting coyotes with dutchies/mally?



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

i was reading about guys hunting coyotes with mainly greyhounds and greyhound mixes, and other suitable dogs were being discussed. I was wondering if certain lines of dutchies malinois could possibly be used to hunt coyotes, they got speed , some have the size, and there pretty strong, not sure how much staminar they have or holding ability when the prey is actually fighting back
i could see a spike van leeuwen or wibo doing well


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Michael Murphy said:


> i was reading about guys hunting coyotes with mainly greyhounds and greyhound mixes, and other suitable dogs were being discussed. I was wondering if certain lines of dutchies malinois could possibly be used to hunt coyotes, they got speed , some have the size, and there pretty strong, not sure how much staminar they have or holding ability when the prey is actually fighting back
> i could see a spike van leeuwen or wibo doing well


How many coyotes are there in the Land of Oz?

Shouldn't you be playing with that new pup, rather than fantasizing of death & destruction in foreign lands?


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

My bitch ran down a giant boar lol. He never came back on the property. Pretty sure she could handle a coyote one on one. She's out matching a lot of larger dogs and walked away unscathed somehow.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Every time my greyhound runs off the trails and through woods it needs 20 stiches. One time it came back with the skin on its whole side flapping, looked like a cartoon or something in the butcher section. 
Skin is like paper. Better mix it with something with thick skin.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> Every time my greyhound runs off the trails and through woods it needs 20 stiches. One time it came back with the skin on its whole side flapping, looked like a cartoon or something in the butcher section.
> Skin is like paper. Better mix it with something with thick skin.


is it their skin or the short fur? (actually asking... don't know)


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Im sure a combination of both. Just made to go fast and catch rabbits in fields and an occasional ground hog. Hate to see the mess of a coyote on a greyhound.
My little boarder terrier skin feels literally about 10 times thicker with a thick rough coat. She is just unaffected by those big dinosaur thorns that make the greyhound freeze and the DS go around.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Michael Murphy said:


> i was reading about guys hunting coyotes with mainly greyhounds and greyhound mixes, and other suitable dogs were being discussed. I was wondering if certain lines of dutchies malinois could possibly be used to hunt coyotes, they got speed , some have the size, and there pretty strong, not sure how much staminar they have or holding ability when the prey is actually fighting back
> i could see a spike van leeuwen or wibo doing well


I think you need to find a hobby.. collecting coins perhaps! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lots of cool bitey critters down under if that's what your looking for. 
For the record, the vast majority of coyote hunting dogs here are Grey hound crosses or some variety of sight hound cross. They are called Lurchers. They were developed in GB and are still popular in places here. 
Chase up with the hounds and when quarry is spotted then the Lurchers are turned loose. 
Look back through the hunting forum here and you'll see some sight hound/airedales crosses. Tons of Lurcher info on the web.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info Bob. Time to Google Lurcher.

David Winners


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Lots of cool bitey critters down under if that's what your looking for.
> For the record, the vast majority of coyote hunting dogs here are Grey hound crosses or some variety of sight hound cross. They are called Lurchers. They were developed in GB and are still popular in places here.
> Chase up with the hounds and when quarry is spotted then the Lurchers are turned loose.
> Look back through the hunting forum here and you'll see some sight hound/airedales crosses. Tons of Lurcher info on the web.


do you think an arko kikkret could do the job?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Lots of cool bitey critters down under if that's what your looking for.
> For the record, the vast majority of coyote hunting dogs here are Grey hound crosses or some variety of sight hound cross. They are called Lurchers. They were developed in GB and are still popular in places here.
> Chase up with the hounds and when quarry is spotted then the Lurchers are turned loose.
> Look back through the hunting forum here and you'll see some sight hound/airedales crosses. Tons of Lurcher info on the web.


 
Ya ya ya Lurchers, thats the word. A bit less fragile with some thicker skin and stronger jaws. That little head on a greyhound just doesn’t have to much psi


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

best lurchers are greyhound/staffy mix with a bit of BC in their history.
some people are putting Mal in there now too.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

My Airedale caught a small coyote in our barn,wasn't pretty, he also ran a second out of a culvert but no way was going to catch it.
I'm sticking to upland bird hunting,way easier on the dog.


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Sounds like a job for a Presa Canario, size, dog aggression, power for days, thick skin, and heavy bones! They're not as fast as a mal/dutchie, but they're still pretty quick and hey if the coyote gets away he won't be coming back. My bitch would be perfect for this job.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> do you think an arko kikkret could do the job?


I think it would be foolish. 

I swear my Akro daughter shows signs of some bullterrier in there somewhere...she will fight anything probably, but why bother? channel those traits into the work they are bred for and leave the rest up to the dogs that are bred and built for it.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Michael Murphy said:


> do you think an arko kikkret could do the job?


Why do you want to know if they could? Have plans to do stupid things with your dog in the future?

The way your mind works gets scarier every frikkin day Michael!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Michael Murphy said:


> do you think an arko kikkret could do the job?


Actually it's VERY doubtful in my book. 
A 40 lb Coyote is out there defending itself to survive. About the only pure bred dog I would hunt coyotes with would be with a working line Dale. Even then the fight or flight would leave most dogs in the dust. Wild animals will only fight as a last resort. I've dug to baying terriers that would be baying a raccoon 6in away and the **** would often be culred up with it's back to the dog. "If it ain't gonna bite me I'm not gonna chance getting myself injured and not be able to hunt." Survival is as simple as that. In that sense they are smarter then most humans. 
As Joby commented. "Channel those traits into the work they were bred for".


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Actually it's VERY doubtful in my book.
> A 40 lb Coyote is out there defending itself to survive. About the only pure bred dog I would hunt coyotes with would be with a working line Dale. Even then the fight or flight would leave most dogs in the dust. Wild animals will only fight as a last resort. I've dug to baying terriers that would be baying a raccoon 6in away and the **** would often be culred up with it's back to the dog. "If it ain't gonna bite me I'm not gonna chance getting myself injured and not be able to hunt." Survival is as simple as that. In that sense they are smarter then most humans.
> As Joby commented. "Channel those traits into the work they were bred for".


what about pure bred american bulldogs or are they too slow


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Michael Murphy said:


> do you think an arko kikkret could do the job?


What is up with you geezus. Do ever stop with bloodlines and always the same ones? Grow up thats why your a joke and people are taking jabs or ignoring your nonsense. Your best bet would be to not log into any dog forums go to a club and see and train in person. Good or bad at least you will have experience on a dog and not just browsing youtube and only seeing a snapshot or two of all these so called great dogs.


----------

